
Comment on “Estimating the reproducibility of psychological science” - tokenadult
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/351/6277/1037.2.full
======
tokenadult
The Retraction Watch website kindly links to several blog posts and articles
discussing the findings of this article, which itself comments on an article
previously discussed on Hacker News. Are most published findings in psychology
replicable? There is still back-and-forth about what attempts to replicate the
studies actually show.

